# Raleigh to cease bicycle production



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I didn't know they still made them... _here_! 
Raleigh to stop making bikes in Canada - thestar.com



> Raleigh to stop making bikes in Canada
> Published on Monday January 14, 2013
> 
> NICK ANSELL/PRESS ASSOCIATION
> ...


Here's a neat video on How a Bicycle is Made:


----------

